# Blizzard! An a doozy



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well yesterday started out with rain, bout 4 hours a that, then in a instant it turned ta snow. Then it was lots a snow, then the wind started comin up.

Got everthing done in the mornin, truck gassed up, fuel cans topped off, snowblower test run again, wood in the shop fer the stove.

Well, our youngest an his clan decided ta spend the day an night hear cause a the weather. Good idear. Well she had ta work an it's only bout 4 miles from our home, boy took her. She got done at 10:00PM, by then the wind be blown 45MPH an heavy snow, full on blizzard. We live in a holler an when ya can't see down here, the roads er gonna suck!

Well, he goes an gets his fiance from work, she comes in the house but no boy. He decided his friends needed help gettin their car out! OH, genius of a idear! 1 1/2 hours later the phone rings an he's stuck bout 1 1/2 miles from home. Get in my truck an make it less then a 1/4 mile when I'm stuck an there's 4 an 5 foot drifts accross all the roads, get my self out an back home.

Start gatherin up cold weather gear, pac boots, bib overalls, parka, balacava, mil issue mitts, pac, bibs fer the boy, another parka an balacava an mitts fer him. Get all dressed an pick up 2 pair a snow shoes on the way by the shop. Nothin like a 1 1/2 mile hike in a blizzard dragon all this stuff! I gotta get a snowmobile again, hate the thougt of it, but gettin to old fer old school rescue. Couldn't hardly see where I was goin, lots a stuck cars an people wantin help. Not much I could do cept make sure the police dept new where they be. Most a them folks dressed in city clothes, no way they was gonna walk out.

Got ta the boy, he got dressed an then we started back. What a mess, now it's time ta get the snowblower out an clean up round here so we can go get his vehicle. Hopin he learned somethin outa all this, haven't talked with him about it yet, dear ol dad ain't to happy bout last nights excursion. But ya just can't leave em sittin in a snowed in vehicle either. Also wouldn't have been a good idear fer him ta start back on his own, no where near the right gear with him.   

/ message  sig


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> Well yesterday started out with rain, bout 4 hours a that, then in a instant it turned ta snow. Then it was lots a snow, then the wind started comin up.
> 
> Got everthing done in the mornin, truck gassed up, fuel cans topped off, snowblower test run again, wood in the shop fer the stove.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Sounds like an exciting day in the life of a Cantankerous OlHillbilly !

You gotta love them kids that rope us into their shenanigans !

What can we do?  Probably learned his lesson. Just gotta grin and "Bear" it. (pun intended).

Glad you're both alright!

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Trav, thats one heck of a good dead you have done. Now the part I am sitting here laughin about is the fact that I am sure, during the hike, you were probably full of nice words about him being stranded in the cold. Maybe its not the case but after reading all the post you have written, I can surley imagine you talkin outloud just as you type here, all while you are walking in the cold blowin snow.

So, did ya go out and fire up the smoker this AM????


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

well i tell you what, i cant imagine living in that kind of weather,  i just finished my yard work and jumped in the pool to get the dirt off,  water was down to almost 68,  

glad you rescued everyone, hope the storm doesnt last to long


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Tip

I can only imagine the happy talk you had with yourself on the "walk" out to get him.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am like MiamiRick, I did my time in Denver and traveled the frozen tundra for work for 3 years. Got caught in many a snow storm in Montana and North and South Dakota over the years. Coldest ever was in Minot ND when I got off the plane and the temp with the wind chill was minus 60. I vowed then to move back where the sun shines 99% of the time. I was not meant to hang in that weather.   

Good for you for the rescue


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Reminds of why I will never live in northern NY again.

Had my fill of that kind of weather for 18 years. Never again.

This is why I laff at the Atlanta crowd getting worried about a few flakes falling.

They just don't have a clue.

God bless ya Trav..somebodies gotta live in that stuff.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2010)

5 hours a blowin the drives an roads, 6 shear pins later an I'm cold, tired an hungry. Oh man is the homemade chillie gonna taste good!

Yeah, this was a test we was ready fer, but so many others failed miserablly. I don't understand, if ya live in snow country ya danged well best be prepared fer it. Momma's got bibs an a heavy coat she carries in the trunk a her car along with some other items that would be needed. She gotta drive bout 20 miles one way each day ta work on a road what be known ta suck in the winter. When I call her an tell her ta start fer home she don't argue, cause she ain't gonna like it if I gotta go get her!

An yeah, I had a perty "colorfull" conversation with myself during the hike.  Dressed all in brown work gear, covered in snow, beard frozen, boy said it looked like a grizzly bear comin down the road (an just bout as happy).

Well, till the next snow, we survived this en. Hope everbody else in snow country made out OK.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds like this ain't yer first dance...........be safe tip.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> I don't understand, if ya live in snow country ya danged well best be prepared fer it. .


Hey Tip , glad to hear it all worked out for ya and the kid, I couldn't agree more about being prepared. Sometimes I don't have a clue what people are thinking.

But I'm afraid it comes down to people expect others to take care of problems like a blizzard and their life's shouldn't have to be interrupted. Dang we might be in trouble soon.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Dan sez: >>>Dang we might be in trouble soon.

It looks like it is heading your way. Good luck.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds of it it's been rough there. We've been fortunate here for quite a stretch. I'll bet that chili is gonna taste mighty good! Feels good to finally thaw out.  When I was reading your story earlier reminded me of a couple of personal experiences.  We got the two tractors here with juice in the tank ready and a little extra stalks in the field north of the yard. Keep wondering when a "big one" is going to strike. It's just best to stay in if one can to avoid that nasty stuff be prepared. Sometimes I help out a friend in a pinch who has a land leveling business who does snow removal in town things can get pretty "wild" eh. Glad to hear that things turned out ok all things considering.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

miamirick said:


> well i tell you what, i cant imagine living in that kind of weather,  i just finished my yard work and jumped in the pool to get the dirt off,  water was down to almost 68,
> 
> glad you rescued everyone, hope the storm doesnt last to long




Rick!

Throw an extra blanket on the bed tonight---I heard your dropping below the freezing mark tonight!

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

damn, bear we were just able to turn the AC off and open the windows to get some cool air in!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

miamirick said:


> damn, bear we were just able to turn the AC off and open the windows to get some cool air in!




Yup---It's gonna be a one dog night in Miami tonight, so feed that little pup of yours, and let her crawl in bed tonight. You could need the extra warmth.

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

isnt that the wifes job?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, We got hit pretty hard here in KC, KS last night too.. Must have gotten at least a ¼" of that damn stuff... Don't know what we will do, snowed in till it melts...


----------



## 5lakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad to hear it all worked out for ya.

We got hit by the same storm. The plow finally went by here about 2:00 this afternoon. I finished digging out about 3:00. Talked to my boy just before the storm hit his place about 130 miles north of here. Told him to stay put and stay warm. I worry, though. He's a lot like I was at his age. That's worrisome.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He did listen, though. Guess there's a first time for everything...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Again, I'm glad everyone there is safe. Hope the chili was as great as you deserve!

Jerry aka 5lakes


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> Well, he goes an gets his fiance from work, she comes in the house but no boy. He decided his friends needed help gettin their car out! OH, genius of a idear! 1 1/2 hours later the phone rings an he's stuck bout 1 1/2 miles from home. Get in my truck an make it less then a 1/4 mile when I'm stuck an there's 4 an 5 foot drifts accross all the roads, get my self out an back home.


   Sorry you had to help dig folks out, but you raised a boy who also helps his friends and family in need.  That's an inconvenience in this case, but a treasure in life.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes it's a good thing the parental "instinct" overcomes our urge to throttle the livin daylights out of them! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well he may not say so in so many words, but I would bet your boy appreciates all you do for him.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

miamirick said:


> isnt that the wifes job?




That's just for normal times. 30˚ isn't normal times that close to the equator. Gotta get the pup involved!


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well yesterday started out with rain, bout 4 hours a that, then in a instant it turned ta snow. Then it was lots a snow, then the wind started comin up.

Got everthing done in the mornin, truck gassed up, fuel cans topped off, snowblower test run again, wood in the shop fer the stove.

Well, our youngest an his clan decided ta spend the day an night hear cause a the weather. Good idear. Well she had ta work an it's only bout 4 miles from our home, boy took her. She got done at 10:00PM, by then the wind be blown 45MPH an heavy snow, full on blizzard. We live in a holler an when ya can't see down here, the roads er gonna suck!

Well, he goes an gets his fiance from work, she comes in the house but no boy. He decided his friends needed help gettin their car out! OH, genius of a idear! 1 1/2 hours later the phone rings an he's stuck bout 1 1/2 miles from home. Get in my truck an make it less then a 1/4 mile when I'm stuck an there's 4 an 5 foot drifts accross all the roads, get my self out an back home.

Start gatherin up cold weather gear, pac boots, bib overalls, parka, balacava, mil issue mitts, pac, bibs fer the boy, another parka an balacava an mitts fer him. Get all dressed an pick up 2 pair a snow shoes on the way by the shop. Nothin like a 1 1/2 mile hike in a blizzard dragon all this stuff! I gotta get a snowmobile again, hate the thougt of it, but gettin to old fer old school rescue. Couldn't hardly see where I was goin, lots a stuck cars an people wantin help. Not much I could do cept make sure the police dept new where they be. Most a them folks dressed in city clothes, no way they was gonna walk out.

Got ta the boy, he got dressed an then we started back. What a mess, now it's time ta get the snowblower out an clean up round here so we can go get his vehicle. Hopin he learned somethin outa all this, haven't talked with him about it yet, dear ol dad ain't to happy bout last nights excursion. But ya just can't leave em sittin in a snowed in vehicle either. Also wouldn't have been a good idear fer him ta start back on his own, no where near the right gear with him.   

/ message  sig


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> Well yesterday started out with rain, bout 4 hours a that, then in a instant it turned ta snow. Then it was lots a snow, then the wind started comin up.
> 
> Got everthing done in the mornin, truck gassed up, fuel cans topped off, snowblower test run again, wood in the shop fer the stove.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Sounds like an exciting day in the life of a Cantankerous OlHillbilly !

You gotta love them kids that rope us into their shenanigans !

What can we do?  Probably learned his lesson. Just gotta grin and "Bear" it. (pun intended).

Glad you're both alright!

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Trav, thats one heck of a good dead you have done. Now the part I am sitting here laughin about is the fact that I am sure, during the hike, you were probably full of nice words about him being stranded in the cold. Maybe its not the case but after reading all the post you have written, I can surley imagine you talkin outloud just as you type here, all while you are walking in the cold blowin snow.

So, did ya go out and fire up the smoker this AM????


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

well i tell you what, i cant imagine living in that kind of weather,  i just finished my yard work and jumped in the pool to get the dirt off,  water was down to almost 68,  

glad you rescued everyone, hope the storm doesnt last to long


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Tip

I can only imagine the happy talk you had with yourself on the "walk" out to get him.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I am like MiamiRick, I did my time in Denver and traveled the frozen tundra for work for 3 years. Got caught in many a snow storm in Montana and North and South Dakota over the years. Coldest ever was in Minot ND when I got off the plane and the temp with the wind chill was minus 60. I vowed then to move back where the sun shines 99% of the time. I was not meant to hang in that weather.   

Good for you for the rescue


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Reminds of why I will never live in northern NY again.

Had my fill of that kind of weather for 18 years. Never again.

This is why I laff at the Atlanta crowd getting worried about a few flakes falling.

They just don't have a clue.

God bless ya Trav..somebodies gotta live in that stuff.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2010)

5 hours a blowin the drives an roads, 6 shear pins later an I'm cold, tired an hungry. Oh man is the homemade chillie gonna taste good!

Yeah, this was a test we was ready fer, but so many others failed miserablly. I don't understand, if ya live in snow country ya danged well best be prepared fer it. Momma's got bibs an a heavy coat she carries in the trunk a her car along with some other items that would be needed. She gotta drive bout 20 miles one way each day ta work on a road what be known ta suck in the winter. When I call her an tell her ta start fer home she don't argue, cause she ain't gonna like it if I gotta go get her!

An yeah, I had a perty "colorfull" conversation with myself during the hike.  Dressed all in brown work gear, covered in snow, beard frozen, boy said it looked like a grizzly bear comin down the road (an just bout as happy).

Well, till the next snow, we survived this en. Hope everbody else in snow country made out OK.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2010)

sounds like this ain't yer first dance...........be safe tip.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> I don't understand, if ya live in snow country ya danged well best be prepared fer it. .


Hey Tip , glad to hear it all worked out for ya and the kid, I couldn't agree more about being prepared. Sometimes I don't have a clue what people are thinking.

But I'm afraid it comes down to people expect others to take care of problems like a blizzard and their life's shouldn't have to be interrupted. Dang we might be in trouble soon.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2010)

Dan sez: >>>Dang we might be in trouble soon.

It looks like it is heading your way. Good luck.


----------



## smokermark (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds of it it's been rough there. We've been fortunate here for quite a stretch. I'll bet that chili is gonna taste mighty good! Feels good to finally thaw out.  When I was reading your story earlier reminded me of a couple of personal experiences.  We got the two tractors here with juice in the tank ready and a little extra stalks in the field north of the yard. Keep wondering when a "big one" is going to strike. It's just best to stay in if one can to avoid that nasty stuff be prepared. Sometimes I help out a friend in a pinch who has a land leveling business who does snow removal in town things can get pretty "wild" eh. Glad to hear that things turned out ok all things considering.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

miamirick said:


> well i tell you what, i cant imagine living in that kind of weather,  i just finished my yard work and jumped in the pool to get the dirt off,  water was down to almost 68,
> 
> glad you rescued everyone, hope the storm doesnt last to long




Rick!

Throw an extra blanket on the bed tonight---I heard your dropping below the freezing mark tonight!

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

damn, bear we were just able to turn the AC off and open the windows to get some cool air in!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

miamirick said:


> damn, bear we were just able to turn the AC off and open the windows to get some cool air in!




Yup---It's gonna be a one dog night in Miami tonight, so feed that little pup of yours, and let her crawl in bed tonight. You could need the extra warmth.

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Dec 12, 2010)

isnt that the wifes job?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, We got hit pretty hard here in KC, KS last night too.. Must have gotten at least a ¼" of that damn stuff... Don't know what we will do, snowed in till it melts...


----------



## 5lakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Glad to hear it all worked out for ya.

We got hit by the same storm. The plow finally went by here about 2:00 this afternoon. I finished digging out about 3:00. Talked to my boy just before the storm hit his place about 130 miles north of here. Told him to stay put and stay warm. I worry, though. He's a lot like I was at his age. That's worrisome.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He did listen, though. Guess there's a first time for everything...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Again, I'm glad everyone there is safe. Hope the chili was as great as you deserve!

Jerry aka 5lakes


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 12, 2010)

travcoman45 said:


> Well, he goes an gets his fiance from work, she comes in the house but no boy. He decided his friends needed help gettin their car out! OH, genius of a idear! 1 1/2 hours later the phone rings an he's stuck bout 1 1/2 miles from home. Get in my truck an make it less then a 1/4 mile when I'm stuck an there's 4 an 5 foot drifts accross all the roads, get my self out an back home.


   Sorry you had to help dig folks out, but you raised a boy who also helps his friends and family in need.  That's an inconvenience in this case, but a treasure in life.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 13, 2010)

Sometimes it's a good thing the parental "instinct" overcomes our urge to throttle the livin daylights out of them! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well he may not say so in so many words, but I would bet your boy appreciates all you do for him.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2010)

miamirick said:


> isnt that the wifes job?




That's just for normal times. 30˚ isn't normal times that close to the equator. Gotta get the pup involved!


----------

